# Anyone testing on or around 3rd Oct



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello.
  Any one testing on or around 3rd Oct. I'm being basted for my 2nd go at iui tomorrow afternoon.
                                                              Love The Mouse x


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Marsha Mouse

I am on the dreaded 2ww at the moment day 3 today and my official test day is the 3rd October.  Can not see me lasting that long without peeing on a stick.  I have 2 embies on board from a frozen cycle, back at work tomorrow thanks goodness, I am so bored and time seems to have stopped

Good luck with the basting tomorrow, here's hoping the 3rd is a lucky day for the both of us.

Take care


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Marsha and Sacha

I am testing on 4th October.  Had ET on 21/9.  How are things going for you both?


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Sasha and vickiemarie,
  What a silly what's it I am You have to wait at least 16 days after insemmination so my test date is the 5th but lets hope that week is going to work for us. Good luck with both of you, I take it you both had IVF.        
                                                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi
I had ICSI, had Embryo transferred on 21st so am taking it easy.  Hubby is doing everything its great.  How are you both doing then?  Do any of you know what to expect with pains or blood or anything that happens on the 2ww?

I have sore boobs and dragging pains in my stomach like period due, but then they go?


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello vickiemarie.
I had iui so 2ww might be slightly different. But I've got sore boobs and period type pains since iui so I'm just putting it down to the injections I had as they are a hormone. Hope this helps.
                                                          Love Marsha x


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Marsha

I have the same as you, sore boobs and period type pains. I have not been able to finish off meals last couple of days, suddenly feel sick and just cannot put that fork in my mouth. I thought my pains were due to my ovaries healing from the needle from egg collection. I am trying not to analyse things too much, just knicker checking every time I go to the loo. Apparantly if you get a BFP that lasts 12 weeks!

I am having progestorone pessaries twice a day so apparantly that can cause sore boobs.

Post modified by Admin


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Vickiemarie,
  I'm on those lovely pessaries as well 
They are just horrid but I put it in just before bed then forget about it... Well we are in the 2nd part of 2ww how you feeling in yourself. I have had those sickness feelings before and ended up with BFN so go carefull could be the hormones, but I do wish you a BFP. xx
                                            Love Marsha x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Marsha / Sacha / Vickiemarie
Is it OK to join in?
My ET was on Sat 24th Sept, and I test on the 4th Oct.
My wait is only 10 days as I had a blast trf, so apparently that makes the wait shorter.
Also on dreaded passaries, but am also taking aspirin, steroids and injecting heparin, everyday as I have high NK cells.

How are you feeling?
I feel absolutely NOTHING!
I think I keep imagining symptoms but I know it is all in my head.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Marsha and Dissy

Somedays or sometimes during the day I feel like AF is on its way with sore boobs and pains then other times its nothing.  I am trying so hard not to think about it too much and dont want to analyse the feelings or the non feelings.  

I have learnt that everyone is different and two people could get the same symptoms bot one gets a BFP and the other a BFN.

My dad keeps asking if I feel pregnant, well I have not been pg before so I dont know, I do feel different inside but that could just be apprehension and bits healing from EC.  Thats why i dont want to analyse things too much.  But I just cant help it sometimes.

Apparantly days 7-10 (Day 1 being EC) into 2ww the embryo/s are meant to be embedding.  Some girls experience slight pinky/browny spotting, others get nothing but still get BFP.  So our little embies are hopefully burying themselves now into a nice warm and snug place for the next 9 months.

Are you drinking water and milk.  I dont like milk so am having strawberry milkshakes instead.  Supposed to eat protein too so am off to have a boiled egg in a mo with some toasted soldiers like mum used to make when I was a kid.

So how are you both feeling?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Marsha 

Here's the link to the 2ww list hun:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37612.msg456989#msg456989

I've added you to it and you're very welcome to join the others chatting there as well.

Loads of luck and babydust to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Dizzy,
  Welcome to the mad world of the 2ww.....
Hope your looking after yourself, and eating well,
Vickiemarie,
When I was PG with my DD I had no symtoms at all, just no AF and a lovely fat tum. Did you know pineapples are a good sorce of food to have, drink the 100% pure juice or eat a fresh one. There is something in it that helps the womb. 
Have a good day both of you 
            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Mouse

Imagine finding you here.

How is it going.  I posted a new thread on this one now I have had time to go through the site. Wow what a wealth of knowledge and fedback; great isn't it. 

I am now on day 12 can I be added to the list LizzyB? I am on my second IUI. Basted on Friday 16th.

         Well needed a the mo.

Love n hugs

Honey Bunny


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Had a bad night last night.  I watched '3 celebs and a baby' where Colin and Justin the scottish gay house designers couple and caprice had pretend but realisted babys to look after for 5 days.  At the end Colin and Justin were so sad to hand the doll back, one of them cried and was saying how he can see something he wants but cant have it (meaning a baby) and I know exactly how he feels and just burst into tears then could not stop.

I dont feel pregnant, although I dont know what I should feel.  I have had not AF pains for 2 days, no embedding bleed, no real pains either.  The anticipation is killing me.  I am hurting inside.

How soon can you do hpg?


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello VickieMarie,
Just a few more days hun. Getting a neg test only messes with your head even more, so just hang tight my lovely. Tomorrow it another day nearer, Take care sleep well xx
                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Also you watching telly last night about a baby.  I've just watched a recording of last nights Holby City. Cried my eyes out,  as Jess's baby died so sad to watch mum and dad crummble over the death of their son. I know It's not real, but thing do happen like that,
                      Marsha xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Marsha for your support.  Its so hard isnt it.  DH has been fantastic and I love him so much, makes me want his baby even more!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi everyone, hope I can join you. I'm testing on 04 Oct too, after ov stim with menopur and trigger injection, then sex after seeing 2 follies. I was excited to read about the feelings of sickness etc as I've been having them real bad and also couldn't put fork to mouth, then smiled to be brought back down to earth by Marsha! It's really good to get previous experiences. I am worried though after reading the post saying if your boobs stop hurting it's not a good sign - do you think it's always not a good sign? I keep pressing them!
Hugs to everyone, love Lily.


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all im due to be tested too on the 4thy oct,had really bad stomach cramps,convinced im not pregnant,this is the worst two weeks of my life...terrible back pain.boobs tender


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hey girls roll on the 4th.period pains are a good sign believe it or not i read on a site when you get period like pains it means the blood flow is getting ready to support our wee angels and the cervix is starting to open.i was totally devastated yesterday period pains really back i gave upi was so convinced were coming to take my angels but now im not im glad i have p pains(never thought id here myself saying that)so to all you gals out there with p pains stop checking the breeks for auntie flo,keep smiling and think positive ..we can do it cant we. ive had everything to say im getting a period one day it goes then i go to bed and speak to my darlings and hey ho in the morning they are gone   good luck marsha vicky and lily and honey bunny and lizzy dizzy and sasha


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello to all..
Thank you all for being so positive to each other    , it's good to have you all. Well I've been having AF pains some of yesterday and today, so feeling a little nervous, that was right up untill I read what Weesusie had put in about AF pains can be a good sign. I never looked at it that way, so thanks hun for making me happy again, I know I will be able to get through the weekend now.
                          Love to all, Keep up the positive       vibe campaign.
No pee sticks to be used at all over the weekend, That goes for all of us. HEE HEE
                                                            Take care The Mouse xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls
can I join this thread? Am also testing on MOnday and feeling really miserable!!  DH is away this weekend so need a bit of moral support!  I have also had sore boobs which have gone now and yesterday had AF pains but not yet today.  Have had 4 negative ICSIs to date and nothing feeling different this time so finding it hard to stay positive!! 

Who else is testing on Monday? 

Kx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Morning Kitty,
Here is some postivie vibes being sent your way,
                                                                                                           
  Be strong honey, DH will be with you again soon. Lots of best wishes for you both.
              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks!  What a lovely message.
having on and off AF pains this am.  
How are you feeling? Are you planning to do an early HPT  or just wait for the blood test? 
Fingers crossed for you also and all other 2wwers
kx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Kitty,
I won't be doing an early HPT as last time I had neg test on day 14, then AF turned up on day 17. DH goes away on Friday for weekend, so will probably do test that morning, if I can wait that long...
  Love The Mouse xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

We test on Tuesday but we are going to do a HPT on Monday at home.  Tuesday I have to take a urine sample to the hospital and I cant bear to get a BFN in the hospital, we would rather get it at home and deal with the initial disappointmen there.

If we then get a BFP on the Tuesday then great, but if its a BFN then at least we will be prepared for it.  Tuesday will be day 16!


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

good luck all for monday or tuesday.......im so nervous im glad ive got all the support from you guys.does anyone feel different or is it too soon.im completely in the no i honestly have no idea if its bfp or bfn.lets all and spr    ay some


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Kitty

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending you lots of       and      

Good luck girl,  look forward to reading your results tomorrow.  Do you find out at or pm?


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

thank you all for your good luck vibes. i am feeling sure it is a neg, have been having on and off cramps and apart from that feeling normal.  Think the gestone jabs are keeping AF at bay.  I go for my test first thing in the morning (blood test) and then they will phone me back at some point during the day but i will be teaching so will have my mobile phone switched off so will have to find a quiet time to phone up. 
Good luck The Mouse, is anyone else testing tomorrow? 
kx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls can i join in too, feeling miserable and need some possitive buds. 
Testing on 8th.


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Guess what.  I have tested today and got an instant               !!!  I am trying not to get too over excited until had it confirmed on Tuesday at the hospital.  I may be naughty though for testing but even if it helps me through the next 2 days til Tuesday.  I was going mad.

      to you all that are testing this week.

Good luck to all you 2ww'ers x x x x x x


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

oooh vickie marie you naughty girl!  what type did you use? What kind of  line was it??!!  Tell us all. Congratulations that is fantastic news. 
I am going to try really hard to hold off until my blood test tomorrow am. 
Hi Natalie you sound like I did a few days ago - the middle of the wait is awful as you start to feel so normal you can't believe anything is happening. Hang in there. xxxxx

Kxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks Kitty,
I feel really sick this evening.
what day you on? how do you feel?
Congrats Vicky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

well sickness could be a good sign! 
I am testing tomorrow - don't feel v pos though!
Ks


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ooh Kitty i am on my knees praying for you immedeiatly!!!!!


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello to all 2ww'ers.
Kitty..
Tut tut    girlie. But who care's you done it     . My gyne said I can test on Monday, but day 16 is Wednesday. So I think I will try and wait till thursday as, I'm working tuesday night (no morning urine then) and last iui treatment I had AF on day 17. so I think it's best to hang on just a few more days. That's if I don't pull my hair out. 

Vickiemarie..
I have left you a message on other board. But will wish you more good luck honey, well done. Take it easy now you lucky girlie    

To those who need it.....
                          
Hope you guys are well and looking after tums just in case..
                                            Love to all
                                                  The Mouse xx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

I used a clearblue test, not the digital one.  It was a - for a negative and a + for a positive.  It went + straight away.

I will use a First response one tomorrow am, then the 2nd clearblue one the morning of hospital test, just to make sure.

I still have the stick here with the + on it, i hve to keep looking at it x x x x

Wooooo hooooo!!!  Well done for not testing early, you are a more patient person than I am.  I was so adamant it had all gone wrong, no reason just didnt feel anything should work for me, but it seems I was wrong.             for you all this week x x x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Vickiemarie,
What treatment did you have, also was this your 1st attempt.
Luv Mouse xx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

*Congratulations, vickimarie!!*
Such wonderful, exciting news!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Go Vicki marie      

Good luck today Kitty


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I also tested early yesterday and got a    

Congratulations to Vickimarie, how are you feeling, it's unbelievable isn't it!!

So which board do we head for now?


Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else! Lets hope theres lots more   

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

wow!!!!!
     
Im so on the right site!!!


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Marsha, i had ICSI and yes it was my first attempt.  Thats why i did not expect a positive.  I didnt think it would work, I only had 2 eggs fertilised and one took, so I was adament it would not work for us.         

EmmaK - Well done babe, congratulations                   

When was you supposed to test?  I dont get it confirmed at hospital until tomorrow, but had 2 tests so far, yesterday and today and got BFP's on both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

just to let you girls now that I had my blood test tomorrow and it was positive!  Just gpot my fingers crossed now!  Congrats to everyone else!
Good luck for Thurs Marsh, can't believe you are managing to hang on!
kx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

What great news girls,
Emma congrats for you honey,       Just look after yourself now, and enjoy watching your tum grow.

I have not so good news, I was staying away from pee sticks, looking at the world in a positive way, But then DH kept saying " phone the cons up, ask when we can test". So I did, we were allowed to test that day, any cut to the chase, BFN. I could kick myself, I was soooo sure it was going to work this time round. I know it's stupid, but I won't belive I haved failed until AF turns up...
LOv e The Mouse xx


----------



## clip (Oct 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Marsha! I know how you feel as I had a Negative yesterday with my 2nd IUI but the hospital told me to carry on with the cyclogest and HRT and try again in a few days as implantation can take a little longer with IUI.  So dont give up hope yet! Im not. now on day 17 and no sign of AF so Ill probably test again on Thurs!
Good luck 

Clip x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kitty and Emma ~ congratulations    

Fab news for you both.....heres the link to the 'waiting for first scan' thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37844.0 Enjoy!! 

Marsha ~ have posted elsewhere but you can never have too many positive vibes   

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi

Just had my BFP confirmed at the hospital, so am looking forward to my 7 week scan now to stop me worrying and to settle my mind a little.

Congrats to Kitty and Emma, well done girls        

Marsha - I am so sorry hun, but hang on in there, you never know, if AF has not arrived, you must remain positive x x x x


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi guys got results this morning totally gutted b f n


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello gals,
AF turned up on Tuesday, Still a bit teary. WE are going to have a break for a few months, then move on to ivf.
Thanks for all your support and positive vibes, So sorry to hear   got you as well susie, best wishes babe, hope your coping hun.xx
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh i'm sorry Marsha Mouse.......sad news for you. Big big hugs 

Looking forward to having you back in a few months with all your postive vibes 

Take care hun, Lizzy xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

so sorry marsha...i know how you feel ..its horrible wouldnt wish it on anyone.im booked in for another fet in january 05.booked it dont know where the money is coming from to pay for it but its booked take care        weesusie xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Weesusie,
I've sent you some bubbles with a PM for you. Take care.
The mouse.XX


----------

